# Hardbody emission question



## Outlawjoseywales (Jun 26, 2014)

I've got a 97 hardbody KA24E

It's running badly and I got a P 0443 code which is the EVAP Evaporative Emission Canister purge Control Valve/Solinoid.

Anyway, it's running rough with BAD gas mileage and I don't know if this code, whatever this is, would cause this or should I look for something else.

If anyone can help me, it would be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## ecolyx (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know exactly what the code means or the parts you mention, but I can certainly confirm that any problem with your emissions control systems will cause bad running.

It sounds like the catalytic converter needs replacing, but it may just be a sensor or control valve.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Try cleaning up the contacts that go to the sensors and looking for ground wires that are not making it.

Then, try cleaning the canister and solenoid. The canister is expensive to buy new.

Also, how old is your O2 sensor? The service manual says they are supposed to be replaced every 60k miles. When they read incorrectly, the rest of the ECU starts acting up.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

P0443 refers to the purge volume control valve....


----------



## Outlawjoseywales (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow, Thanks guys for the replies. I've got these questions out in 2 other Nissan forums and THIS is the 1st to respond...AWESOME. 

OK, I'll check out these things y'all have said.

Things I've done so far mechanically: 
I replaced all the belts and the MAF the 1st day I got it. Got home and the thing wouldn't idle so I got a code at Advance Auto for the Intake Air Temperature Sensor and replaced that and fixed the idle. My mechanic replaced all the little vacuum hoses all over the place and it ran good for about 2 weeks with the new MAF. Then it started this stuff.

But, now that I think about it, it seems that I haven't replaced the O2 sensors. I'll get right on that. She's got over 130k miles on her, so looks like it should have been replaced twice. BUT, I really doubt that was done. 

Thanks for help guys, I'm NOT a mechanic, I'm a football coach and just about as far away from mechanic as anybody ever was, but I'm finding fixing this wonderful little truck very interesting and I'm learned tons of stuff in just a couple of months. 

Special thanks for jp2code for the manual WOW, that makes a huge difference. Think it was from a different forum though.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I usually keep the Service Manual download location linked as part of my signature, but this forum doesn't allow posting links to that particular website. I guess the owners don't like one another.


----------



## Outlawjoseywales (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, like it or not haha, I got it from you and it's awesome. 

Joe,
you mentioned the O2 sensor, I found there are 2 in the manual. One on the engine and the other on the exhaust. Do I replace both?

OK, this happened today.
I found that my EVAP canister purge control solenoid harness connector..whew..wasn't snapped down tight. So I snapped it on and off a few times.

Cranked it up and WOW, ran better than it has since the 1st day.
I drove down the road and about 15 minutes, slowed down, stopped, idled everything was right with the world....then (when it got good and warm) YEP, you guessed it. It started the same not wanting to run business again.

Shut off, wouldn't idle, made crazy sounds, had to raise the RPM's for it to run.

Then, the Service Engine Soon light started flashing at me, what is THAT.

I was SO happy for a few minutes, now back to where I was, blah.

I read about the O2 sensor check and it said to warm the engine up for 15 minutes, SO, I'm guessing that's the problem. Because I was doing GREAT until about 15 minutes of running it.

I'm going to order the one on the engine on Monday, unless somebody says to order them both.
Thanks guys, OJW


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

If the Purge Solenoid is bad, as the code indicates, it "can" let raw fuel get into the intake manifold via a vacuum line between them and, yes, that would cause drivability problems and poor fuel efficiency. 

-R


----------



## Outlawjoseywales (Jun 26, 2014)

Repairman, thanks for the reply.

Since my code was P 0043, would you work on this 1st?
Thanks


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

If you want to buy an O2 sensor, I have one that was only used for a few thousand miles.

It was a bad deal. I took the truck in for transmission work, but I did not know that I was going to get hit for an extra $100 just for the O2 sensor I'd already replaced.

Amazon.com: Bosch 13418 Oxygen Sensor, OE Type Fitment: Automotive

If you decide to get one, I'll ship it to you for half that price - but don't feel like you are pressured into getting it unless you want to.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Outlawjoseywales said:


> Repairman, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Since my code was P 0043, would you work on this 1st?
> Thanks


Is it P0443 or P0043 or both?

-R


----------



## Outlawjoseywales (Jun 26, 2014)

Repairman,
it's P 0443 I can't type numbers.
Sorry for the confusion, and thanks again for the help.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Outlawjoseywales said:


> Repairman,
> it's P 0443 I can't type numbers.
> Sorry for the confusion, and thanks again for the help.


Yeah, you can either test out the circuit and Purge Valve Solenoid manually to confirm it has a problem, or just replace it and clear the code to start out clean again... whichever, but yes, do fix this problem first, IMO.

You could, as a test, temporarily block off or pinch the Purge Vacuum hose to the Intake with a pair of Vice Grip pliers just to see if it makes any difference in the way it runs. Cheap, quick test. Make SURE you have the correct hose before doing so.

-R


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

check if your system has an epavorative charcoal canister solenoid maybe sticking if you have one....


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Outlawjoseywales said:


> I've got a 97 hardbody KA24E
> 
> It's running badly and I got a P 0443 code which is the EVAP Evaporative Emission Canister purge Control Valve/Solinoid.
> 
> ...


Hey, dont know how often you check messages, but I too drive one of the Nissan 1997 p/u's.. and found lots of good info here.

-Keep on 'wrenching..
-its good for 'ya..


----------

